# 2013 Walking Dead Halloween Party



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)

Dining room was where food was served, regular table clothes to go for fortified normal house look









Plastic cockroaches on and around food tables to give appearance of abandoned/uncleaned house









Zombie doorbuster plastic door cover, picked up at halloween store for $5









Wall of remembrance, photos of all the characters that have died on the show, printed on glossed photo paper, flowers, flameless/regular candles, mementos
















Shotgun guy from season 1, Carved and painted styrofoam head, plastic gun, blood letter made from hardened liquid resin painted with dark red wood stain. Probably would do the letters differently next time, they were very fragile. But none of the blood I use stains, everything is hard/dry but looks wet. Also...on another note, had to make a left hand for the guy by painting a plastic glove and stuffing it, apparently every body part you buy in a store is a right hand/arm
















Broken mirror from Hershel's farm where the daughter tries to kill herself. Cut to size acrylic mirror from TAP plastics, same size as real bathroom mirror so I could use original mirror mounts, cut with rotary tool to make it look broken but its 100% safe for a party. Cut out a triangle shard and put some dark red wood stain on edge.
















Bathroom reading, "How To Survive The End of the World As We Know It"









Top deck, Rooftop AC unit where Rick left Meryl in Season 1 until he cut off his own hand to escape, severed hand with handcuff, spare duct work from remodeling, AC unit made from scrap painted cardboard from patio table
















Makeshift graves made from scrap wood


----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)

Basement made to look like hospital where Rick wakes up in Season 1

Doors made of syrofoam wall insulation, put motion acitvated zombie hands in door opening that move when the door was touched, moved ceiling tiles and hung scrap wires, also put a strobe light in drop ceiling to make it seem like sparking live wires























Wall covered with painted plastic sheets, bar hand liquor/mixers and random hospital stuff









Asked around for a wheel chair, painted Great Stuff foam corpse body in a doctors coat









Corpse torso I bought last year in a painters coveralls to look like a doctor/hazmat guy was hiding under waiting room chairs. Bought stick on signs for the doors to make it seem more like a hospital and not a basement









Medical equipment on bar, test tubes, cotton balls covered in blood inside petri dishes, blunt tip needles, microscope with slides with blood, medical documents, bite picture, computer which I used for music
















Subwoofer covered in wires, store bought arm with painted Great Stuff foam to make it seem more realistic than just a severed body part with a bone sticking out the end









Made some hospital brochures and other medical documents to scatter around
















Bed where Rick woke up Season 1, blood stained painted sheets, garden hook spray painted silver for IV pole, Get Well Soon cards, dead flowers, scrap electronics for medical equipment, real X-Rays






























Doctor zombies, will probably make a more detailed tutorial later, made from $45 5' plastic skeletons, used plastic grocery bags and heat shrinked plastic painter's dropcloth over top, this adds muscle mass and makes it look more like a zombie instead of a fleshy skeleton, for the head I used Latex mold/mask builder because I couldn't get the detail I needed with heat shrinked plastic. Used watered down brown/yellow paint on the plastic eyeballs, and red wood stain for the blood


----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)

Governor's Room in back room of the basement


Mirror, eyepatch, empty glass, brain bowl made from Great Stuff foam, picture of governor's family cropped and put into frame
















Governor's daughter, made from mannequin, styrofoam head covered in burlap sack, white long sleeve shirt with arms glued behind back and belts/chains for straightjacket









Fish Tank zombie heads, made from styrofoam heads and latex model/mask builder, put a wig on the bottom female zombie and glued the hair and hung it upside down to dry, so when I put it right sight up, it looked the the zombie was suspended in water, tap lights with green film overtop make it look realistic






























Map of Savannah, Governor's battle plans for attacking prison, photos printed on gloss paper of Rick's party









Outside under deck, Woodberry zombie deathmatch arena, same technique as above for doctor zombies to make these, chained them to the desk posts






























Morgan's zombie burnt corpse pile, made with paper mache bones, heat shrink wrapped in plastic then spray painted, skulls were bought for $5, made a dome out of chicken wire with Great Stuff spray foam on top, spray painted black/gray/white. Attached orange string lights underneath to simulate glowing coals, Didn't get a good picture, but I put 2 smoke machines underneath. At night it looked like a smoking/glowing/smouldering bone pile









Me as Daryl Dixon, I was really hoping that he would have cut his hair this Season, but unluckily for me, it was longer than any other season, Barnett Jackal Crossbow, tips off of course


----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)

__________


----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)

Saved.....


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW that is amazing , i cannot believe how much work , time and effort it must have taken to add such detail and to create such a brilliant party setup ? you should have posted in the main section as this is full on , the whole place has had a zombie makeover ..... brilliant work . I particularly like the doors in the basement for the hospital series starter when rick woke up , i love the heads in the tanks you've captured the feel of all the series so well , excellent work and very very effective , for me this is one of the best full on Halloween themes of this year , so how long roughly have you been working on it ? i,m guessing many months ? did you take each room or area one at a time and finish each area with props etc before starting another or were you working on all the areas at the same time creating as you went through and adding as you needed ? ..... that's one hell of a party i wish i could have attended .... well done .


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You thought of every detail and executed it very well. Plus, I can see who your fave character is too....


----------



## Klára Tomá (Dec 4, 2013)

interesting


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

very greatly detailed man, awesome work. great execution (<--ha!)


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not a Walking Dead fan, but you did an absolutely outstanding job on everything. I love ALL of it.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't believe what I just saw!!!! What the heck?! How could you do all of that? I love Merle's hand, and Morgan's crazy place. Just all of the details are awesome! I have to show my husband after work today. Great job!! I only wish that I could pull off something that perfect.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

a fantastic job!!!!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Your attention to detail is phenomenal, what a treat! GREAT job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Defiler said:


> __________


Awesome props ! ! ! You really nailed it!


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Amazing! I love it, I hope I can pull something even half as good as this next year. Great job!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I started reading the thread and looking at the pics, and was pretty impressed, then it kept going and going and going and going... You hit on every highlight of the entire series and did it very well too. This was really fun to see and you did an amazing job. This would have been a great party to attend!


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

This is awesome!! So great... I couldn't shut my mouth, so impressive.
Very detailed and every season is considered. That's so amazing! Hats off!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

*best of 2013*

This is a fantastic party. Such great details. Great job! I love it. Gotta be the best of the year!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm just catching up on posts after being away for "that other holiday" and man, this is GREAT !!! Now, how are you going to top what you've done for this year's party?? LOL


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow, just blown away! Excellent job and the details! just amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

As a walking dead fan.. I LOVE IT.. but i could see any zombie fan loving it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Not a zombie or Walking Dead Fan and almost didn't stop to view. 

WOW, what details. Great job!!!!!


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

Great job...I love all the different sets you incorporated from the show. Plus I had to crack up at your hospital brochure, with Scrubs & Doogie Houser, etc.


----------



## lunchinn (Oct 21, 2007)

What amazing attention to detail! Love every bit of it!


----------



## Ohthehorror31 (Apr 2, 2014)

Fantastic job! The Dead Inside, Don't Open bit is spot on! I would leave those doors as is all year but I'm sure it would cause some panic.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well I have no words! Fabulous job!!!! I loved looking at all of these pics as It was fun to be reminded of all the different scenes from the show. You really put a lot of thought and effort what a great job!!*


----------



## skellie (Jun 16, 2014)

This is so incredible. Can't wait to see what you come up with this year!!! Awesome job!!!!


----------

